# Foxhole Persistent War MMO



## Hoaxwars (29. Juni 2017)

Hiho,

Gestern hat mich ein Mate auf  Foxhole aufmerksam gemacht, das man kostenlos über STEAM runterladen kann.

Foxhole on Steam

Foxhole - Persistent War MMO

Im Moment noch in der Pre-Early Access Phase, scheint es aber doch schon mit anderen Spielern zusammen enormen Spass zu machen. 

Die Bedienung ist übersichtlich und einfach gestalltet, so das man sich damit nicht erst Ewigkeiten auseinandersetzen  oder umstellen muss.

Man kann es vereinfacht mit Helldivers vergleichen. 

Nur Spieler, keine NPC´s die über die 100 gehen können. Zwei Fraktionen.  Gestartet wird vom HQ, von dort aus wird zusammen mit anderen Spielern Frontlinien gezogen, befestigt, ausgebaut und verschoben. All dies benötgit Nachschub. Allwerkzeug dafür ist der Hammer. Schrott aufsammeln, ab zur Werkstatt und in nötige Materiaien umwandeln die für Fahrzeuge, Munition, Waffen oder der Frontlineie benötigt werden.   Das klingt erstmal nach viel Farmerei was es aber nicht ist  auf Grund der grossen Anzahl der Spieler und das alles übersichtlich und nicht grossartig kompliziert wurde.  

Vorsicht geboten beim alleinigen umherziehen, ruckzuck erwischt es einen und alles was man bereits im Inventar hat, geht bis auf  Hammer und Pistole mit der jeder Spieler im Inventar beginnt, verloren und kann von einen anderen Spieler gelootet werden. 


Gruss


----------

